# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for Saint Laurent Womenswear SS 2020 show during Paris Fashion Week 24.09.2019 x15



## brian69 (25 Sep. 2019)

​


----------



## Rolli (25 Sep. 2019)

Reizend :thx: sehr


----------

